# [2011] Rental cars using the Costco site



## LAX Mom (Sep 23, 2011)

I often use the Costco rental cars link for very good prices with Alamo & others.   
In the past I've made multiple reservations as the price goes down. I try to cancel those I won't need, but sometimes I forget and have a couple at check-in time.

However, Costco has changed their links & booking procedures and there is now a cancellation penalty if you don't cancel within 24 hours of check-in. I called and asked about a reservation I made with Budget. They couldn't tell me how much the cancellation penalty would be or even how it would be charged. They now require your Costco membership # to book a reservation. But they couldn't answer how they would charge me if I cancelled too late. 

Be careful of making multiple reservations using Costco's site and not canceling the ones you don't need.


----------



## tiel (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for this info.  We are in the process of making then remaking reservations with Costco to get better rates before our trip.  Since we are getting the best rates with them, we aren't inclined to go elsewhere right now.  To date, I have kept up with the cancellations, but have got to sure I'm on top of it until we travel...don't want to pay any more than we have to!


----------



## eakhat (Sep 23, 2011)

If you don't give them a credit card number, how will they collect?


----------



## mrsstats (Sep 23, 2011)

If they ask for your Costco Membership could they charge it that way?


----------



## billymach4 (Sep 23, 2011)

They have your Costco Membership number.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 24, 2011)

IMHO, whether or not Costco is involved, one should always cancel a rental reservation as soon as another reservation is made, if nothing else, to benefit fellow renters and avoid a false demand. This isn't rocket science.


----------



## billymach4 (Sep 24, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> IMHO, whether or not Costco is involved, one should always cancel a rental reservation as soon as another reservation is made, if nothing else, to benefit fellow renters and avoid a false demand. This isn't rocket science.



Common courtesy.


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> IMHO, whether or not Costco is involved, one should always cancel a rental reservation as soon as another reservation is made, if nothing else, to benefit fellow renters and avoid a false demand. This isn't rocket science.



I agree and I try to cancel any reservations I won't be using. But once in awhile one slips past me and when I check-in they notice I have 2 reservations. I'll definitely be more careful now that they are charging for cancellations.


----------



## radmoo (Sep 24, 2011)

We rented via the Costco site last month.  I clicked on a Budget link which directed me to the Budget site with coupon code.  At no time did they ask for my Costco membership number but we got a GREAT rate.  Don't recall the cancellation policy but I agree, unless it is circumstance beyond your control, it is good customer practice to cancel.  Seems to me that the same folks who carry on when they perceive they have been wronged by airlines, hotels, car rentals are the ones who don't extend the courtesy on the other end.

As it turned out, we were given FREE upgrade as our compact car wasn't available.  We toodled around for 4 days in a Camaro convertible


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 24, 2011)

We usually rent a compact car because we actually prefer it, but they never have enough available so we get an upgrade almost all the time.  But often when you rent a compact, you can't take advantage of coupons so it may be less expensive to rent a midsize car.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 24, 2011)

Instead of making multiple reservations for the same car company should the rate go down, I've now learned to test the reservation in a new window.  If the rate is lower, I'll open my original reservation and edit it.  That way there aren't multiple reservations in my name.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 24, 2011)

I think most rental car reservations *say* you have to cancel within 24 hours, but I don't know of any that actually enforce that.  (The obvious exception would be opaque prepaid channels like Hotwire or Priceline.)  It would be incredibly difficult to enforce.  But I agree that you should cancel once you have a new reservation made or if you know you won't be able to use one, just out of common courtesy.


----------

